# 3 inch (loofa soaps) 2inch and oval PVC molds with EXTRACTORS!



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.celestialnymph.com/CNPMOLDS.htm
........................

Super cool! Look at the dealy she has for pumping the blasted soap out of these molds! Vicki


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, I saw something similar at cumberland acoustics. I haven't done round soaps yet - maybe when I get around to it!

Bethany


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

dh copied the design for me. I've only tried it once and it didn't work. LOL BUT I didn't oil the pipe so it was not a good test. One of these days I will try it again 'cause I love the look of round soap.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

never made loofahs, but why not try cutting the loofa in desired thickness slices, lay them in a greased baking pan, pour soap over, cover, gel, then cut around the soaps with a biscuit cutter or knife. You'd waste a tiny bit of soap between th rounds but not much........
Becky


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

I've tried a similar thing becky and the loofah really wants to float


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah  You have to glue them down with soap, then pour over them...they are ugly, you can't see the loofa unless it's melt and pour. Vicki


----------

